# [gelöst:] Kann weder system noch world updaten

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

nach längerer Abwesenheit von Gentoo habe ich mich wieder mal getraut, im September 2011 ein Gentoo auf meinen neuen Rechner zu spielen, was soweit noch alles durchlief   :Smile: 

Probleme habe ich nun das System auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.

Ich glaube, angefangen hatte alles, als ich in /etc/make.conf k8 durch amdfam10 ersetzt habe, sonst hatte ich nichts geändert in /etc/make.conf.

make scheitert nun immer zuerst an 

dbus-glib-0.98, hier nun die kurze Fehlermeldung:

```
ERROR: dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98
```

Also der Reihe nach nun die Meldungen:

```
Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X3_455_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 Jan 2012 03:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98 [0.92] USE="-debug -doc -static-libs -test (-bash-completion%)" 
```

Und: "The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/temp/build.log":

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: freedesktop-bugs@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dbus-glib-0.98.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running configure in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build

 * econf: updating dbus-glib-0.98/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating dbus-glib-0.98/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --localstatedir=/var --enable-bash-completion --disable-verbose-mode --disable-asserts --disable-static --disable-gtk-doc --with-html-dir=/usr/share/doc/dbus-glib-0.98/html

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wfloat-equal... yes

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for library containing socket... none required

checking whether socklen_t is defined... yes

checking abstract socket namespace... yes

checking for XML_ParserCreate_MM in -lexpat... yes

checking expat.h usability... yes

checking expat.h presence... yes

checking for expat.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

checking for DBUS_GLIB... yes

checking for DBUS_GLIB_THREADS... yes

checking for gtkdoc-check... no

checking for gtkdoc-rebase... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-rebase

checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... no

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating m4/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/reference/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/reference/version.xml

config.status: creating dbus/Makefile

config.status: creating dbus/examples/Makefile

config.status: creating dbus/examples/statemachine/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating test/core/Makefile

config.status: creating test/interfaces/Makefile

config.status: creating test/data/valid-service-files/debug-glib.service

config.status: creating test/data/valid-service-files/debug-echo.service

config.status: creating test/data/valid-service-files/interfaces-test.service

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating dbus-glib-1.pc

config.status: creating dbus-glib-1-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

                    D-BUS GLIB BINDINGS 0.98

                  ==============

   prefix:                   /usr

   exec_prefix:              ${prefix}

        libdir:                   /usr/lib64

        bindir:                   /usr/bin

        sysconfdir:               /etc

        localstatedir:            /var

   datadir:                  /usr/share

   source code location:     /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98

   compiler:        x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

   cflags:                -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing

   cppflags:        

        Maintainer mode:          no

        gcc coverage profiling:   no

        Building unit tests:      no

        Building verbose mode:    no

        Building assertions:      no

        Building checks:          yes

        Building Gtk-doc docs:    no

        Bash Completion:          yes

        Using XML parser:         

        'make check' socket dir:  

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running make in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build

make -j4 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build'

Making all in dbus

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build/dbus'

Making all in .

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build/dbus'

  CC     dbus-gmain.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gmain.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gmain.c

  CC     dbus-gmarshal.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gmarshal.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gmarshal.c

  CC     dbus-glib.lo

  CC     dbus-gobject.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-glib.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-glib.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gobject.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gobject.c

  CC     dbus-gproxy.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gproxy.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gproxy.c

  CC     dbus-gtest.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gtest.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gtest.c

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gobject.c: In function 'oom':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gobject.c:43:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gobject.c: In function 'object_export_unregister_all':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gobject.c:655:15: warning: unused variable 'old'

  CC     dbus-gvalue.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gvalue.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gvalue.c

  CC     dbus-gvalue-parse-variant.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gvalue-parse-variant.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gvalue-parse-variant.c

  CC     dbus-gthread.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gthread.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gthread.c

  CC     dbus-gtype-specialized.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gtype-specialized.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gtype-specialized.c

  CC     dbus-gutils.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gutils.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gutils.c

  CC     dbus-gsignature.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gsignature.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gsignature.c

  CC     dbus-gvalue-utils.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gvalue-utils.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gvalue-utils.c

  CC     dbus-gidl.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gidl.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gidl.c

  CC     dbus-gloader-expat.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gloader-expat.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gloader-expat.c

  CC     dbus-gparser.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dbus-gparser.lo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gparser.c

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gidl.c: In function 'free_arg_list':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-gidl.c:456:16: warning: unused variable 'ai'

  CC     dbus-binding-tool-glib.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-binding-tool-glib.c

  CC     dbus-glib-tool.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-glib-tool.c

  CC     dbus-bash-completion-helper.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98 -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_COMPILATION=1 -DDBUS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale\"     -march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wfloat-equal -Wsign-compare -fno-strict-aliasing -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/dbus-bash-completion-helper.c

  CCLD   libdbus-glib-1.la

  CCLD   libdbus-gtool.la

  CCLD   dbus-bash-completion-helper

  CCLD   dbus-binding-tool

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build/dbus'

Making all in examples

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build/dbus/examples'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=execute ../../dbus/dbus-binding-tool --prefix=some_object --mode=glib-server --output=example-service-glue.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/examples/example-service.xml

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=execute ../../dbus/dbus-binding-tool --prefix=test_object --mode=glib-server --output=example-signal-emitter-glue.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/examples/example-signal-emitter.xml

make[3]: *** [example-signal-emitter-glue.h] Speicherzugriffsfehler

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[3]: *** [example-service-glue.h] Speicherzugriffsfehler

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build/dbus/examples'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build/dbus'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98'
```

Ich hatte zuerst ein

```
emerge --sync
```

dann ein 

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

dann mal ein 

```
emerge -auvD system
```

dann ein 

```
etc-update
```

dann ein 

```
emerge --deepclean -p
```

dann mal ein 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

dann mal wie in einem gegoogelten Beitrag:

```
emerge -lv linux-headers glibc binutils-config binutils gcc-config gcc
```

sowie 

```
emerge -ev system
```

probiert, jetzt habe ich aber offensichtlich ein "Henne-Ei-Problem", dass sich nun zuviele ebuilds gegenseitig blockieren   :Crying or Very sad: 

Auch ein Setzen des Profils von gnome auf desktop hat mich leider nicht weitergebracht....

Wie kann ich nun mein System wieder upgradefähig machen?

AndreasLast edited by Andreas O. on Mon Jan 23, 2012 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Ich vermute, "Speicherzugriffsfehler" ist ein segfault. Das deutet in der Regel auf kaputte Hardware hin, meist ein defekter Memory-Chip. Tritt der Fehler reproduzierbar immer an genau der gleichen Stelle auf? Falls ja, wird es so sein, dass Dein Prozessor nicht wirklich "amdfam10" versteht (oder der gcc für diese Architektur buggy ist). Warum nimmst du nicht march=native?

----------

## franzf

Hab hier einen Athlon II X3 435 rumstehen. Der lief mit gcc-4.5.3 und amdfam10 perfekt. Jetzt läuft er mit gcc-4.6.2 und amdfam10 perfekt  :Smile: 

Es wird an der Stelle ja nichts kompiliert (also segfault im Gcc -> wäre tatsächlich ein Problem mit CFLAGS oder Speicherriegel/andere HardWare). Irgend ein example soll erstellt werden, dafür wird "../../dbus/dbus-binding-tool" ausgeführt, dabei tritt der SegFault auf.

Kannst du mal nach /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build/dbus/examples gehen und folgenden Befehl versuchen:

```
../../dbus/dbus-binding-tool --prefix=some_object --mode=glib-server --output=example-service-glue.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/examples/example-service.xml
```

Wenn das wieder SegFaultet, installier gdb (falls noch nicht geschehen) und mach

```
gdb --args ../../dbus/dbus-binding-tool --prefix=some_object --mode=glib-server --output=example-service-glue.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/examples/example-service.xml
```

Dann führ "run" aus. Nach dem SegFault ein "bt" für den Backtrace, den du uns dann posten kannst.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *mv wrote:*   

> ... ist ein segfault. Das deutet in der Regel auf kaputte Hardware hin, meist ein defekter Memory-Chip ...

 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das heutzutage meistens nicht mehr der Fall ist. Meistens will irgend ein Programm etwas mit der CPU machen, was sie nicht kennt. Besonders bei Gentoo. Versuch doch einfach mal auf dem Zielsystem

```
cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
```

und vergleiche das mit Deinen Parametern. Ich vermute, dass das Programm dbus-binding-tool schon mit falschen CFLAGS kompiliert wurde.

----------

## Andreas O.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Kannst du mal nach /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98-build/dbus/examples gehen und folgenden Befehl versuchen:
> 
> [code]../../dbus/dbus-binding-tool --prefix=some_object --mode=glib-server --output=example-service-glue.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/examples/example-service.xml

 

Hallo, danke erst mal für den Tipp.

Habe mal genau den Befehl ausgeführt (per copy&paste, also mit ../.. vorne weg) und - es passiert - gar nichts - keine Fehlermeldung (Befehl nicht gefunden o.ä.)

Habe in diesem Verzeichnis nur die Dateien bzw. Verzeichnisse stehen:

Makefile    example-signal-emitter-glue.h.tmp

example-service-glue.h  statemachine 

Sollte hier irgendeine Ausgabe erfolgen und wenn ja, welche?

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn das wieder SegFaultet, installier gdb (falls noch nicht geschehen) und mach
> 
> gdb --args ../../dbus/dbus-binding-tool --prefix=some_object --mode=glib-server --output=example-service-glue.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/work/dbus-glib-0.98/dbus/examples/example-service.xml
> 
> Dann führ "run" aus. Nach dem SegFault ein "bt" für den Backtrace, den du uns dann posten kannst.

 

Hier verstehe ich leider noch weniger, was hier eigentlich  passieren soll (sorry, bin nur einfacher Anwender, der hin und wieder ein einfaches manual lesen kann  :Wink:  ) - ich denke, es kann aber nicht schaden, gdb zu installieren und deine Anweisung zu befolgen oder?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich gar nichts emergen läßt (-> Hardwarefehler oder so), das upgrade z.B. auf seamonkey 2.6.1 hat ja noch funktioniert (als einzelner emerge-Befehl).

----------

## Andreas O.

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   ... ist ein segfault. Das deutet in der Regel auf kaputte Hardware hin, meist ein defekter Memory-Chip ... 
> 
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das heutzutage meistens nicht mehr der Fall ist. Meistens will irgend ein Programm etwas mit der CPU machen, was sie nicht kennt. Besonders bei Gentoo. Versuch doch einfach mal auf dem Zielsystem
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Habe ich gemacht und folgende Ausgabe erhalten:

#cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1

```
 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt -mabm --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10
```

Und was sagt dir diese Zeile?

Sollte ich also dbus-binding-tool neu installieren mit --newuse o.ä. (in welchem Paket steckt das - ist hier das Paket dev-libs/dbus-glib gemeint)?Last edited by Andreas O. on Mon Jan 23, 2012 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Andreas O.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ich vermute, "Speicherzugriffsfehler" ist ein segfault. Das deutet in der Regel auf kaputte Hardware hin, meist ein defekter Memory-Chip. Tritt der Fehler reproduzierbar immer an genau der gleichen Stelle auf? Falls ja, wird es so sein, dass Dein Prozessor nicht wirklich "amdfam10" versteht (oder der gcc für diese Architektur buggy ist). Warum nimmst du nicht march=native?

 

Ich glaube (hoffe,bete) dass hier kein hardwaredefekt vorliegt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich könnte höchstens mal den Speichertest laufen lassen, vielleicht gibt's ja im RAM irgend ein Problem?

O.k., ich probiers mal mit march=native und schreibe mal -doc in die /etc/make.conf (soll wohl, wie ich gelesen habe, hin und wieder zu Problemen führen, wenn man generell die Dokus installieren will.

Melde mich dann wieder.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Andreas O. wrote:*   

> Sollte ich also dbus-binding-tool neu installieren mit --newuse o.ä. (in welchem Paket steckt das - ist hier das Paket dev-libs/dbus-glib gemeint)?

 

Einfach so:

```
$ whereis dbus-binding-tool

dbus-binding-tool: /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool /usr/share/man/man1/dbus-binding-tool.1.bz2

$ equery b /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool

 * Searching for /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool ... 

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98 (/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool)

$ cat /var/db/pkg/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98/CFLAGS

-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -msse4.1 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe
```

Und die sollten übereinstimmen.

Bei mir:

```
$ cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=3072 -mtune=core2
```

Und /etc/make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -msse4.1 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe"
```

Also alles bestens. Bei mir.  :Smile: 

Um sicher zu gehen, kann man dann dann auch noch die Libraries kontrollieren, nicht das mal eine davon falsche Optionen hat.

```
$ ldd /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff915ff000)

        libdbus-glib-1.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 (0x00007f876481b000)

        libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 (0x00007f87645de000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007f87643c1000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f8764174000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f8763e60000)

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1 (0x00007f8763c37000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f87638cc000)

        libgio-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f87635a9000)

        libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f87633a5000)

        libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f87631a0000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x00007f8762f97000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f8764a44000)

        libresolv.so.2 => /lib64/libresolv.so.2 (0x00007f8762d80000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1 (0x00007f8762b68000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f8762964000)
```

----------

## Andreas O.

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *Andreas O. wrote:*   Sollte ich also dbus-binding-tool neu installieren mit --newuse o.ä. (in welchem Paket steckt das - ist hier das Paket dev-libs/dbus-glib gemeint)? 
> 
> Einfach so:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

also: whereis dbus-binding-tool bringt bei mir:

```
dbus-binding-tool: /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool /usr/share/man/man1/dbus-binding-tool.1.bz2
```

equery b /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool sagt:

```
 * Searching for /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool ... 

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.92 (/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool)
```

 cat /var/db/pkg/dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.92/CFLAGS besagt:

```
-march=k8 -O2 -pipe
```

Soll ich also zuerst die noch aktive Version 0.92 mit anderen CFLAGS nochmal emergen?

ldd /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool spuckt aus:

```
ldd /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff74c36000)

        libdbus-glib-1.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 (0x00007f2e80c44000)

        libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 (0x00007f2e80a05000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007f2e807e8000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f2e80595000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f2e8026e000)

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1 (0x00007f2e80046000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f2e7fcb7000)

        libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f2e7fab2000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x00007f2e7f8a9000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f2e80e6b000)

        libffi.so.5 => /usr/lib64/libffi.so.5 (0x00007f2e7f69b000)
```

----------

## LinuxTom

1. Ja.

2. Wieso kopierst Du meinen ganzen Artikel noch einmal? Das ist Stuss und wird unleserlich.

3. Du wirst wohl dann nicht nur in diesem Paket ein Problem haben, sondern in mehreren. Vielleicht fast allen.

4. "emerge -e world" wäre Deine Wahl.

----------

## Andreas O.

Hallo LinuxTom,

Sicherheitshalber hatte ich vorher nochmal ein:

```
emerge -lv linux-headers glibc binutils-config binutils gcc-config gcc
```

durchgeführt, ich glaube aber

letztendlich dein:

 *Quote:*   

> "emerge -e world"

 

und wie ich meine, march=native

brachte mich an mein Ziel , emerge ist momentan bei 74 von 870 Paketen - bisher ohne Abbruch (kann ruhig die ganze Nacht durchlaufen  :Wink:  ).

Vielen Dank nochmal an Dich und an alle anderen, die mir meinen Glauben an Gentoo bewahrt haben   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ich setze den post nun auf "gelöst".

Andreas

----------

